# Shaving young goats?



## RainySunday (Aug 11, 2011)

I am curious...do babies (ie, 2-4 month olds) get shaved for fair/show?  These are Nigerian Dwarfs.  I am not showing, but I'd really like to see what those boys look like under all their fluff.  I don't want to shave them if it not advisable though.  Around here, we have quite a while before winter temps set in (Northwest).


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 11, 2011)

absolutely!  It is fine to shave them.  We always shave for shows babies, adults, and even my own mug.


----------



## RainySunday (Aug 11, 2011)

awesome, thanks!  A shaving we will go then!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 11, 2011)

I love clipping kids!  They look so darn sleek and that baby coat is SOFT when it's clipped short.  Like little Velveteen Rabbits.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 11, 2011)

So what do you use when you shave the goats? Stupid question maybe, but I'm curious. Human clippers or more along the lines of dog clippers. Do you put them in something to hold them still or have one person holding and one person clipping?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 11, 2011)

We use a clipper like this on our goats, #10 blade on the entire body and 1/4' and 1/2' clipper gaurds on the legs. 


http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07ed1-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5



Here are different kids of stands that can be used to hold the goat in place. 


http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_product_group.html?cguid=36688228-F63B-40E6-9156-8F91C9C57892


But I am sure some people use dog clippers they best they can and just tie them to a post or a try, or have someone help hold them. I have seen kids goats at the 4h level not clipped at all. Some people just don't have the resources or want to spend the money on it, which is understandable.


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 11, 2011)

we use andis A2 clippers and a T-84 blade against the grain on the entire body, or you can use the #10 with the grain, but the T-84 seems to give a much nicer finish.
  A few people do show without clipping, We always clip, IMO it is respectful to the judge to have your goat clipped and groomed.  I have never seen an unclipped goat do well in the show ring.


----------



## genuck (Aug 11, 2011)

Oohh I had never seen that t-84 blade before. I might have to pick one of those up for the goaties when I don't feel like using the big clippers.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> I am curious...do babies (ie, 2-4 month olds) get shaved for fair/show?  These are Nigerian Dwarfs.  I am not showing, but I'd really like to see what those boys look like under all their fluff.  I don't want to shave them if it not advisable though.  Around here, we have quite a while before winter temps set in (Northwest).


I didn't shave my baby. I know an old goat shower who says they don't nead to be. I have never seen show pictures of shaved babies. i don't think they need to be. then again our goats where only shown fair, not sanctioned


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 12, 2011)

,


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Aug 12, 2011)

I clipped my babies. I didn't like it because they didn't look so cute anymore. I love it now that their coats are growing back. 

Eden Before Clipping






1 month or so after clipping






Cayenne before clipping





2-3 weeks after clipping


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 12, 2011)

I should mention, we normally shear for the 4H meat goat shows, so the goats can be slick-sheared, unlike a breeding stock show were there should be some hair and it should look more natural.  The does we took to open shows, we sheared a month or so ahead and let their hair grow back in, then just trimmed up the edges around their hooves and so fourth right before the show. 

so we are using the number 10 against the grain of the hair and shaving them pretty darn nacked. 

One of our show goats this year isn't wide enough in the back-end   and we sheared with a 1/4" blade gaurd on the shears to leave a little extra hair, You think the judge will notice?  My concern about leaving so much hair is what muscle he has is harder to tell form the side when he walks.   What you going to do? I would be surprised if he places above the half way point.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 12, 2011)

I groom for a living, so I use my Andis AGC dog clippers using a #7FC blade reversed (used against the grain.)  I think a #10 reversed on the body is far too short, but I do use a shorter blade on the legs (#15 with the grain or #10 reversed depending on the coat.)  I think it gives the legs a sleeker look and the coat is much denser on the legs than the body so it holds up.  I use a #15 on the face as well and a #40 on the udder.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Spitchtara (Aug 16, 2011)

I loved the pics!! I wondered how they looked under there. I was curious, I, too, have a while till winter. How long does it take for their coat to grow back? I want to shave mine, but I don't want them to get cold.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 17, 2011)

There shouldn't be any issue clipping in August.  Well into September still isn't too late here, but it depends on where you live.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Aug 17, 2011)

What about shaving adult bucks? Maybe they wouldnt smell so bad when they go into rut and they urinate on themselves?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 17, 2011)

Our adults (bucks and does) get clipped at least twice per year.

And they still reek when they're in rut, BTW.


----------

